# Daten von OPC-Server in Textdatei



## Martin_81 (22 April 2010)

Hallo, ich soll Daten die auf einer SPS vorliegen über einen OPC-Server in eine Textdatei auf einem PC schreiben.

Zum Hintergrund:
Wir haben in der Firma diverse Waagen, deren Anzeige relativ einfach in eine SPS zu bringen ist, jetzt möchte unsere EDV-Abteilung diese Werte für eine Lagerverwaltung nutzen. Die Schnittstelle zu dieser Software ist eine *.txt Datei.

Ich soll nun herausfinden welche Software es möglich macht mit einen Mausklick den Wert von einem OPC-Server abzuholen und in eine Textdatei zu speichern.

Optimal wäre es den Server, den Datenpunkt und die Datei mit einem Menu einmalig einzustellen so das der Benutzer nichts weiter machen muß als auf die Schaltfläche zu klicken.

Leider habe ich bei Google nichts deratriges gefunden. Vielleicht hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit einer Software die es möglich macht soetwas zu realisieren.


Vielen Dank
Martin


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 April 2010)

Hallo,
und das PC-Programm, das mit dem OPC-Server arbeitet willst/kannst du selber erstellen ?

Hast du an deiner Steuerung eventuell eine Visu ProTool oder WinCCFlexibel). Am Besten diese als PC-Runtime oder auf einem Multipanel ?
Wenn ja, dann könnte diese auch die Aufgabe übernehmen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Martin_81 (22 April 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort

Leider ist an den Waagen keine Visualisierung vorhanden und unsere EDV will dort PC's aufstellen auf denen das Frontend der Lagerverwaltung laufen soll.

Meine Idee ist ein weiteres Programm laufen zu lassen das die Bediener dann aus der Taskleiste in den Vordergrund holen oder aus der Schnellstartleiste ausführen können. Für diese (in den Augen meines Chefs) kleine Aufgabe werde ich wohl keine Genemigung für Runtime-Lizensen bekommen.

Ich habe keine Erfahrung im Programmieren von PC-Software. Vielleicht könnte mir da jemand aus unserer EDV-Abteilung helfen, aber für die ist OPC ein Fremdwort. Könnte mir jemand einen Link zu einer Art Befehlsübersicht für Visual Basic geben um mit einem OPC-Server zu kommunizieren, dann versuche ich nochmal bei uns im Haus eine Möglichkleit zu finden. Auch Beispielprogramme wären mir sehr recht.


Gruß
Martin


----------



## JesperMP (22 April 2010)

Hier ist eine gute link:
http://www.opcconnect.com/
Aber, für ein Einzel-Projekt lohnt es sich nicht eine hauseigene Program zu entwickeln.

Wenn es um ein S7 SPS handelt, und man schon WinCC Flexible Adv. oder Protool Pro zür verfügung hat, ist es das schnellste und kostengünstigste eine kleine WinCC Flex RT oder Protool RT program zu machen.

Ein andere möglicheit ist Deltalogic Esaylog. Es ist vermutlich das einfachste und meist kostengünstige überhaupt. Aber funktioniert nur mit S7.
edit: Mit Easylog kan man den OPC server sparen. Easylog hat seine eigene Direkt-treiber for S7.


----------



## Oberchefe (22 April 2010)

Um was für eine SPS geht's denn? Evtl. ginge auch DDE (zumindest wenn es nicht zu viele Variablen sind), das ist ein wenig einfacher. Beides lässt sich auch mit einem Excel-Makro oder Visual-Basic Programm verwirklichen.


----------



## Martin_81 (23 April 2010)

Es geht ausschließlich um Siemens S7 (300er und 400er gemischt) mit Ethernet CP.
Es sollen zunächst 10 bis 15 Stationen abgefragt werden. Aber von jedem PC nur eine.


----------



## Dr. OPC (27 April 2010)

Hast Du denn schon einen OPC Server, um mit den S7 300/400 zu sprechen? Da sind meist kleine Beispiele dabei.

Beispiele in VB6 gibt es einige, neues Projekt anlegen opcdaauto.dll referenzieren und dann geht es schon los...(Connect, AddGroup, AddItems) ist nicht so schwierig ... Datei anlegen und auf OnClick (SyncRead aufrufen) und Wert reinschreiben, Datei schließen. Beim Beenden (RemoveGroup und Disconnect nicht vergessen). Fertig.

Nur Mut !


----------



## PN/DP (28 April 2010)

*Excel und Libnodave*



Martin_81 schrieb:


> Wir haben in der Firma diverse Waagen, deren Anzeige relativ einfach in eine SPS zu bringen ist, jetzt möchte unsere EDV-Abteilung diese Werte für eine Lagerverwaltung nutzen. Die Schnittstelle zu dieser Software ist eine *.txt Datei.


Ich würde das mit Excel und Libnodave machen.
Das einfache VBA-Makro ist schnell geschrieben und an einen Button in einem Tabellenblatt oder in einer Symbolleiste angebunden.
Das VBA-Makro liest mit Hilfe von Libnodave die gewünschten Werte direkt aus der SPS und schreibt sie in eine txt-Datei.
Wenn auf dem PC sowieso schon MS Office/Excel installiert ist, dann kostet diese Variante keine Lizenzkosten.

Gruß
Harald


----------

